# New spy shots...



## mdaniels (Oct 10, 2001)

GermanCarFans.com has posted some new spy shots of the Q7. Best photos so far that I've seen online (including my p-shop). It's still has cammo, but not too much. 
























They have a few more here: http://www.germancarfans.com/s...8.001


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: New spy shots... (mdaniels)*

Is it me or does it look very large, like a GX470?


----------



## stangmatt66 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: New spy shots... (A4Jetta)*

It looks sooooooooo long and very un-SUV like. Kinda looks more like a tall wagon than an SUV. That second pics looks like someone forgot to fill the rear-airbag suspension, it's practically draggin it's butt.


----------



## mdaniels (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: New spy shots... (stangmatt66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangmatt66* »_It looks sooooooooo long and very un-SUV like. Kinda looks more like a tall wagon than an SUV. That second pics looks like someone forgot to fill the rear-airbag suspension, it's practically draggin it's butt.

That rear does look like it's sagging, but my guess is that it's accelerating through the corner. The other shots don't look like.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: New spy shots... (mdaniels)*









Took a stab at the final design ..


----------



## Eurofan4eva (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: New spy shots... (mdaniels)*

Found this pic on audi world, looks spot on...


----------



## adamd123 (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: New spy shots... (Eurofan4eva)*

Found this one on Car and Driver:








http://www.caranddriver.com/ar...ber=1
-Adam


----------

